# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  عورة البنت و الولد أمام أبويهما

## عبدالله الجنوبي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  

أيها الاخوة الكرام حفظكم الله و رعاكم :
أرجو بيان المساءل التالية :
.عورة البنت و الولد أمام أبويهما , و هل هناك مراحل, مثلا مرحلة ما قبل أربع سنين الخ ؟
.وهل يختلف الحكم بين الولد و البنت في هذه المراحل ان ثبتت ؟
. و ما هي الشروط و الآداب الازمة عند غسل الأم مثلا لابنه أو ابنتها ؟

 مع بيان أدلة ذلك كما هي عادتكم المحمودة و لكم مني جزيل الشكر و التقدير و خالص الدعاء ان شاء الله تعالى

{*و الله في عون العبد ما كان العبد في عون أخيه* } و جزاكم الله خيرا 

أخوكم و محبكم

----------


## عبدالله الجنوبي

للرفع

----------


## أمين بن محمد

و عليكم السّلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
هاك شريط "            عورة المرأة المسلمة أمام المسلمة"  للإمام الألباني تجد فيه بعض ما طلبت و فوائد أخرى و هو من جزئين:
http://www.alalbany.name/tapes/albany_3awra1.rm
http://www.alalbany.name/tapes/albany_3awra2.rm
==============================  =======================
و أيضا أسئلة أخرى مباشرة لها صلة بالموضوع:
1) ما حد عورة المرأة مع المرأة وعورة المرأة مع محارمها .؟
أنظر: سلسلة الهدى و النّور، شريط رقم 247، الدّقيقة 18.

2) ما هي حدود عورة المرأة بالنسبة للمحارم ؟ 
أنظر: سلسلة الهدى و النّور، شريط رقم 252، الدّقيقة 13.21.

3) ما هي عورة المرأة أمام المحارم؟
أنظر: متفرّقات الألباني، شريط رقم 110، الدّقيقة 62.

4) توسع النساء في كشف العورة أمام المحارم.
أنظر: متفرّقات الألباني، شريط رقم 199، الدّقيقة 15.57.

----------


## عبدالله الجنوبي

شكرا لك  و بارك الله فيك  أخي
و من أمكنه أن يتقضل علينا بتفصيل الجواب عما سبق فأجره على الله تعالى

----------


## السكران التميمي

قال المرداوي في (الإنصاف ج1/ص451):
مَفْهُومُ قَوْلِهِ: (وَعَوْرَةُ الرَّجُلِ) أَنَّ عَوْرَةَ من هو دُونَ الْبُلُوغِ من الذُّكُورِ مُخَالِفٌ لِعَوْرَةِ الرَّجُلِ، وهو ظَاهِرُ كَلَامِ غَيْرِهِ، ولم أَرَ من صَرَّحَ بِذَلِكَ إلَّا أَبَا الْمَعَالِي بن الْمُنَجَّا فإنه قال: الصَّغِيرُ بَعْدَ الْعَشْرِ كَالْبَالِغِ، وَمِنْ السَّبْعِ إلَى الْعَشْرِ عَوْرَتُهُ الْفَرْجَانِ فَقَطْ. وقد تَقَدَّمَ في كِتَابِ الصَّلَاةِ بَعْدَ قَوْلِهِ: (وَيُضْرَبُ على تَرْكِهَا لِعَشْرٍ) أَنَّ الْمُصَنِّفَ وَالشَّارِحَ قَالَا: يُشْتَرَطُ لِصِحَّةِ صَلَاةِ الصَّغِيرِ ما يُشْتَرَطُ لِصِحَّةِ صَلَاةِ الْكَبِيرِ إلَّا في سَتْرِ الْعَوْرَةِ، وَعَلَّلَاهُ.

وقال ابن مفلح في (الفروع ج1/ص287):
والحرة البالغة كلها عورة حتى ظفرها نص عليه، إلا الوجه اختاره الأكثر. وعنه: والكفين، وقال شيخنا: والقدمين.
وفي الوجه رواية، وذكر القاضي عكسها إجماعا.
قال بعضهم: ومراهقة. وقال بعضهم: ومميزة، كأمة. نقل أبو طالب في شعر وساق وساعد لا يجب ستره حتى تحيض. وقال أبو المعالي هي بعد تسع والصبي بعد عشر كبالغ، ثم ذكر عن أصحابنا إلا في كشف الرأس وقبلهما وبعد السبع الفرجان وأن يجوز نظر ما سواه.

قال ابن تيمية في (شرح العمدة ج4/ص269):
فأما المرأة المراهقة فعورتها كعورة الأمة: ما لا يظهر غالبا؛ لأن قوله عليه السلام: "لا يقبل الله صلاة حائض إلا بخمار" يدل بتعليله ومفهومه على إن غير الحائض بخلاف ذلك، وكذلك قوله في حديث أسماء: "إن المرأة إذا بلغت المحيض لم يصلح أن يرى منها إلا هذا وهذا" دليل على انتفاء ذلك قبل بلوغ المحيض.
وعن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: دخل علي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وكانت في حجري جارية، فألقى علي حقوه فقال: "شقه بين هذه وبين الفتاة التي في حجر أم سلمة فإني لا أراها إلا قد حاضت أو لا أراهما ألا قد حاضتا" رواه احمد وأبو داود.

وقال في (شرح العمدة ج1/ص245) أيضا:
والختان قبل ذلك أفضل، وهو قبل التمييز أفضل من بعده في المشهور؛ لأنه قربة وطهرة فتقديمها أحرز؛ لأن فيه تخليصا من مس العورة ونظرها؛ فإن عورة الصغير لا حكم لها، ولذلك يجوز مسها وتقبيلها كما كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقبل زبيبة الحسن.

وقال الهيتمي في (المنهج القويم ص233):
  وعورة الحرة عند مثلها، ومملوكها العفيف إذا كانت عفيفة أيضا من الزنا وغيره، وعند الممسوح الذي لم يبق فيه شيء من الشهوة، وعند محارمها الذكور؛ ما بين السرة والركبة، فيجوز لمن ذكر النظر من الجانبين لما عدا ما بين السرة والركبة، بشرط أمن الفتنة وعدم الشهوة بأن لا ينظر فيتلذذ.

وقال الرملي في (نهاية المحتاج ج6/ص190):
وأما فرج الصغير فكفرج الصغيرة على المعتمدة، وإن صرح المتولي وتبعه السبكي بجواز النظر إليه إلى التمييز، فقد روى الحاكم أن محمد بن عياض قال: رفعت إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في صغري وعلي خرقة وقد كشفت عورتي فقال: "غطوا عورته فإن حرمة عورة الصغير كحرمة عورة الكبير ولا ينظر الله إلى كاشف عورته"، واستثنى ابن القطان الأم زمن الرضاع والتربية، لمكان الضرورة، وهو ظاهر، ويلحق غير الأم ممن يرضع بها فيما يظهر.

----------


## عبدالله الجنوبي

جزاك الله خيرا أخي
فقد قرأت ما تفضلت به الا أن بعض اشكالاتي ما زالت قاءمة, فهل يمكنك تنزيل كلام أهل العلم على الأسءلة السابقة...و بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبوزكرياالمهاجر

قال الشيخ ابن سعدى قى كتاب القواعد والأصول الجامعة والفروق والتقاسيم البديعة
ومن الفروق الصحيحة: أن عورة الصلاة ثلاثة أقسام: 
* أحدُها: الغليظة:وهي: عورةُ المرأةِ الحرّةِ البالغة: كلُّها عورةٌ إلا وجهَها.
* والثاني: الخفيفة:وهي: عورةُ ابن سبع سنين إلى أن يتمَّ له عشر؛ فهي: القُبُلُ والدُّبُرُ.
* والثالثُ:مَن عدا هؤلاء من السُّرّةِ إلى الركبة. وهذا في الصلاة.
وأما العورة في باب النظر:
* فالحرّةُ البالغةُ الأجنبيةُ: لا يجوزُ للرجلِ النظرُ إليها إلى جميعِ بدنِها من غيرِ حاجةٍ أو ضرورةٍ.
* والطفلةُ دونَ سبع: لا حكمَ لعورتِها. 
* ومَن دون البلوغِ مِن الأجنبيات، وذوات المحارم: يجوزُ نظرُ ما جرت العادة بكشفه.
* وعند الضرورةِ لعلاجٍ، أو استنقاذٍ مِن مَهلَكةٍ: يجوزُ النظرُ ولمس ما تدعو إليه الضرورة.
* وكذلك نظرُ الشاهدِ، والمعامِل إذا احتاج إلى ذلك . 
وكلُّ ذلك مقيَّد إذا كان لغير شهوة.ص 45

----------


## عبدالله الجنوبي

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم و أحسن الله اليك كما أحسنت الى أخيك

----------


## ابن أحمد الصغير

بسم الله الرّحمن الرّحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

وجدت بعض العلماء المعاصرين يذهبون إلي : أن عورة المسلمة أمام المسلمة "ما يظهر غالبا أي عادة في البيت و عند المهنة أو هي مواضع الزينة فقط: كالرأس و النحر و أعلي الصدر و العضد و بعض الساق..الخ." خلافًا لعورة الرجل أمام الرجل.

ونسب بعضهم هذا الرأي إلي "إحدي الروايات عن أبي حنيفة و الرواية الثانية في مذهب أحمد."
وقال بعضهم :"ذهب إلى هذا أبو حنيفة، ورواية عند الشافعية، حكى بعضهم شذوذها."

وهل هذه الروايات الثلاثة كلها صحيحة؟

ما نص تلك الرواية عن أبي حنيفة ونص تلك الرواية الثانية في مذهب أحمد؟

وكذلك نص تلك الرواية عند الشافعية؟ وفي أيّ كتاب يمكمني أن أقف عليها؟
----
و تلك الروايات المنسو بة عند الرأي الأول تخالف رأي جمهور العلماء و الفقهاء اللذين يذهبون إلي: أنّ عورة المسلمة أمام المسلمة مثل عورة الرجل أمام الرجل وهي: " ما بين السرّة و الركبة "

و حاولت أن أطلع علي جميع تلك الرواية المنسوبة عند الرأي الأوّل لا عند الجمهور بقدر ما أستطيع بذله من الجهد ولم أجد سوي: الأقوال و الروايات العديدة عن جمهور أئمة المذاهب التي تثبت " أنّ عورة المسلمة أمام المسلمة مثل عورة الرجل أمام  الرجل ألا وهي: " ما بين السرّة و الركبة ". وقول البعض الأخر : عورتهما أمام مثليهما :" السوئتان أي القبل والدبر".

أريد الوقوف علي نصّ تلك الروايات الثلاثة المنسوبة للمذاهب الثلاثة عند الرأي الأوّل خلاف رأي الجمهور و رأي البعض الأخر

وقد طرحت هذا السؤال مراراً وتكراراً في المنتديات العلمية والمواقع الرسمية ولم أجد الإجابة. 

لو تكرّمتم بالإفادة جزاكم الله خيرا ,و بارك الله فيكم, وأثابكم الله حسن الثواب...أمين

----------

